# A Man and a Van



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if the guy who used to run between the Miranda De Corvo area or there abouts back to the UK every month still does so? Or of anyone else doing similar? I have a load of stuff in Castanheira de Pera which I need to get back to the UK. 

Thanks


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Mattskii said:


> Does anyone know if the guy who used to run between the Miranda De Corvo area or there abouts back to the UK every month still does so? Or of anyone else doing similar? I have a load of stuff in Castanheira de Pera which I need to get back to the UK.
> 
> Thanks


Hello

If you mean the English food guy he quoted a friend of ours a silly high price just for two boxes not long ago so beware.

Fred


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mattskii said:


> Does anyone know if the guy who used to run between the Miranda De Corvo area or there abouts back to the UK every month still does so? Or of anyone else doing similar? I have a load of stuff in Castanheira de Pera which I need to get back to the UK.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Matt

Yes, Martyn does still go back and forth but I am not so sure that it is monthly any more. Have you go this contact details? Send me a PM or email if you wish.

Colin


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Yes, Martyn does still go back and forth but I am not so sure that it is monthly any more. Have you go this contact details? Send me a PM or email if you wish.
> 
> Colin


Hi johnboy.
Could I please get the same info.
Regards karl


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

44danno said:


> Hi johnboy.
> Could I please get the same info.
> Regards karl


I have sent you a PM Karl.


----------

